# Iwaver drifting



## Drift Drift (Jun 27, 2006)

i want to do RC drifting but there are no tracks near me so i thought i cud build a mini rc track and get an Iwaver, could i make it drift, if so how? if not what should i get?


----------



## techno (May 30, 2006)

Mini-z awd is the best way to do it small scale but you still may get good results with the mrs4 and xray. But those are 1:18 they can be gotten cheaper than a new awd mini-z. drifting can be very fun but can get boring too one thing I would suggest is setting up a track a cheap one you can use about anything for barriers with the small mini-z/I waiver\xmod garden hose is real cheap to use and get a cheap timing system an try beating the clock who knows you might even get a friend into them and you can start your own race club the timing system can be made real easy I did one out of a zipzap timing system that I got on sale


----------

